# جهاز المساحة leica1200 وكيفية العمل به



## مكي الهجرسي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة المشرفين علي المنتدي اشكركم جزيل الشكر علي مجهودكم ويسرني ان اضع جهودي المتواضعة لكل من يرغب وذلك بخصوص جهاز المساحة leica1200 وكيفية العمل به.
ولكم فائق التقدير والله يوفقكم.


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

نحن بانتظارك اخي


----------



## ضبعان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

نريد شرح متكامل لهذا الجهاز ...ممكن ؟؟؟


----------



## أبو غيداء (7 أكتوبر 2008)

أتمنى أن يكون المقصود جهاز الـgps 1200 ؟ و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شعبان شحاته سعد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا بس فين الشرح يا اخى


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة المهتمين بشرح جهاز Leica1200-gpsانني بصدد ارسال جهاز المحاكاة Simulatorحتي يمكن الشرح بطريقة مفهومة وسهلة وانني اسف للتاخير والله يوفقكم


----------



## السيد محمد عبد الع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو من سيادتكم شرح جهاز المساحة leica1200 وكيفية العمل به


----------



## السيد محمد عبد الع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت ارسال لى برنامج اوتوكاد لكى احمله عندى

ولكم جزيل الشكر وافر الاحترام


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة المهتمين بجهاز​leica1200-gps​
الجهاز المذكور هو جهاز حديث جدا للرصد المساحي بواسطة الاقمار الصناعية​ ,ويتميز بخفة الوزن والعمل المتواصل لساعات طويلة (17)ساعة واستقباله لاشارات الاقمار الامريكية والروسية ومعالجتها ويوفر الكثير من الخيارات للمشغل ويعد من افضل الاجهزة الموجودة حاليا واحيل اليكم قائمة بمشتملات الجهاز وطريقة التشغيل
يمكن اعداد الجهاز للتشغيل بالدخول الي البرامج واختيار ادارة البرامج manage.... ثم ادخال الخيارات المناسبةل لاسلوب العمل*configuration* وهي خمسة حالات تقوم بتخزينها بذاكرة الجهاز لمرة واحدة واختيار المناسب منها حسب الحاجة وهي :​
kinematic rover-kinematic base static​​- rtk base-rtk rover واختيار اعدادات مناسبة لكل حالة وهي​

config real time mode antenna&antenna height logging yaw obs logging rate quality control​static none ax1202 gg tripod static only 5sec none 

:​config real time mode antenna&antenna height logging yaw obs logging rate quality control​​​

kinematic base none ax1202 gg tripod static only 1sec none 
​config real time mode antenna&antenna height logging yaw obs logging rate quality control 
kinematic rover none ax1202 gg pole static only &moving 1sec none​​​
config real time mode antenna&antenna height logging yaw obs logging rate quality control
RTK base ref ax1202 gg tripod static only 1sec none 
config real time mode antenna&antenna height logging yaw obs logging rate quality control
RTKrover rover ax1202 ggpole static only&moving 1sec 0.05m

والان وبعد اعداد الجهاز بالشكل المطلوب يمكنك الدخول الي برنامج وصنع ملف العمل​JOPوتسميته واختيار الاسلوب المناسب والبدء بالرصد وسيقوم الجهاز باستقبال اشارات القمر الصناعي علي نظام الاحداثيات العالميwgs 84وتخزينها علي كرت التخزين تحت اسم الملف DBX والذي يمكن جلبه بواسطة برنامج تحليل الارصاد المرفق وتصحيحها والحصول علي احداثيات النقاط بمنتهي الدقة.
وهذا شرح مبسط للجهاز ارجوا ان يكون مفيدا للجميع ونحن علي كافة استعداد للشرح الموسع والرد علي الاسئلة.​

قائمة مكونات الجهاز النموذجية 
 

a​​​*Leica GPS1200 Base Station consists of the following: 
*GX1230GG Dual-Frequency geodetic 72Ch وحدة المستقبل
*1
1​*​​ AX1202GG dual-frequency antenna الهوائى
*1​*​​ 2.8m antenna cable كابل الهوائى
*1​*​​ RX1210T Terminal with touch screen display and keyboard وحدة التحكم
*1​*​​ Plug-in internal Battery GEB221 البطاريات الداخلية
*2​*​​ GKL211 Charger شاحن البطاريات
*1​*​​ Compact Flash Card 256MB كارت تسجيل البيانات
*1​*​​ Radio unit ( data link ) 10 watts وحدة الراديو 
*1​*​​*حسب الطلب​*​ Hard Container شنطة قوية لحفظ الجهاز
*1​*​​ Heavy Duty Wooden Tripod حامل ثلاثى خشبى
*1​*​​ Tribrach GDF112 BASIC, w optical plummet ترايبراخ
*1​*​​ GRT146 Carrier with 5/8 inch screw أدابتور
*1​*​​ Height Hook with integrated tape measure شريط قياس
*1​*​​ Card reader قارئ كروت
*1​*​​ b​​​*Leica GPS1200 Rover Station consists of the following: 
*GX1230GG Dual-Frequency geodetic 72Ch وحدة المستقبل 
*1

1​*​​ AX1202GG dual-frequency antenna الهوائى 
*1​*​​ 2.8m antenna cable كابل الهوائى 
*1​*​​ RX1210T Terminal with touch screen display and keyboard وحدة التحكم
*1​*​​ Plug-in internal Battery GEB221 البطاريات الداخلية 
*2​*​​ GKL211 Charger شاحن البطاريات
*1​*​​ Compact Flash Card 256MB كارت تسجيل البيانات
*1​*​​ Radio unit ( data link ) 1 watt وحدة الراديو 
*1​*​​ Hard Container شنطة قوية لحفظ الجهاز 
*1​*​​ Heavy Duty Wooden Tripod حامل ثلاثى خشبى
*1​*​​ Tribrach GDF112 BASIC, w optical plummet ترايبراخ 
*1​*​​ GRT146 Carrier with 5/8 inch screw أدابتور
*1​*​​ Height Hook with integrated tape measure 
*1​*​​ 2m pole with circular bubble عصا تسامت 
*1​*​​ Grip for Pole
*1​*​​ GHT Pole Holder 
*1​*​​ *3​*​​​*LGO Software for Post Processing with Protection Key with the following modules:
*- GPS Processing
- Datum and Map
- GIS/Cad Export 
- Rinex import/export
*1​*​​


----------



## أبو غيداء (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم لو كان بالإمكان إرفاق كتيبات التشغيل على هيئة ملفات Pdf شرح وتشغيل الجهاز باللغة الأنجليزية لأن الجهاز لدي مع جهاز Gps 500 وعندي كتيبات 500 و لكن للاسف فقدنا ملفات و كتيبات 1200 فإذا كان بالإمكان إرفاقها أكون لك من الشاكرين.


----------



## محمدين علي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

انا محتاج​شرح جهاز المساحة leica1200


----------



## محمد صالح بن فتشه (10 نوفمبر 2008)

وفق الله الجميع اخي لوسمحت وضح لنا كيفية الاستخدام في ملزمةوشكراٌ


----------



## twinsx (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية يا عسل علي الشرح التمام
بالفعل هو جهاز جبار وانا استخدمتة اكثر من مرة في عمليات الرفع المساحي للمكتب عندي 
وهذي صورة الجهاز 







اشكرك من جديد وياريت اذا عندك جديد عن الموضوع لا تبخل علينا

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## x_way2002 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هل اجد لديكم ملف تعليم استخدام Leica GPS1200 

بالعربي 

وشكرا


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدين علي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اين هذا المنول يا اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نجيب 8000 (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخوة الكرم ارجو توضيح الاتي لانها ليس لدي فكرة علي نظام عمل أجهزة gbs
هل ضمن امكانية الجهاز رفع معالم مدينة 
مطلوب مني رفع مساحي لمدينة وتوضيح المباني المخلفة للمخطط العام وعمل شبكة ضبط ارضي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الاعضاء 
موضوع مطروح للمناقشة ... وهو جهاز leica gps 1200 حيث خسب اعتقادي من الاجهزة المهمه التي تعطي نتائج دقيقة .... ارجو من لديه الخبرة في كيفية الوصول الى هذة النتائج ان يساهم في تكوين وبناء معلوماتنا ومعلومات الاخوة المهتمين في هذا الموضوع.. وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا بس فين الشرح يا اخى ماحصلتة ممكن اذا سمحت الله يجزيك خير*​


----------



## عزت محروس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع على طرحة 
وهو موضوع مهم بالفعل 
ولكى نتابع الشرح فهذا رابط لتحميل simulationاى محاكاة للجهاز سواء tps1200,gps 1200
تقوم بتسطيبة على الكمبييوتر وتتدرب عليةhttp://www.xs4all.nl/~lnrgloba/sys1200.htm


----------



## عزت محروس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شرح للجهاز*

وهذا manual gps 1200
وهو شرح بالغة الانجليزية لاستخدام الجهاز
فى المرفقات
وأسألكم الدعاء


----------



## مهندسة النجف (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر جزيل على المعلومات واتمنى المزيد منها


----------



## tiger_2710 (20 فبراير 2010)

ازاى اعمل اوفست من جهاز ال tc 1203


----------



## العجب بابكر (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اطلب شرح جهازtotal station


----------



## simo1000 (22 مارس 2010)

je souhaite que ce fichier vous sera utile


----------



## ezy_sh (22 مارس 2010)

جيد جدا الشرح هذا
ونرجو من يحب المشاركة في هذا الموقع ان يكون جادا ياخي الكريم


----------



## ezy_sh (22 مارس 2010)

اشكرك من جديد وياريت اذا عندك جديد عن الموضوع لا تبخل علينا

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
وانا اول كنت ابحث ولم اجد فتسرعة في الرد


----------



## زياد قبلان (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بدي برنامج الجهاز لايكا 1200 ضرورري ساعدوني والي بيعرفه يبعثه على ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز:
هل تقصد ال simulator او برنامج المعالجة؟


----------



## علي الدبس (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*أتمنى أن يكون المقصود جهاز الـgps 1200 ؟ و لك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## حمدي الحدي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي لو تقدر ترفق ملف Pdf بتعمل خير


----------



## مهندس عبد الوهاب (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*أخي الكريم لو كان بالإمكان إرفاق كتيبات التشغيل على هيئة ملفات Pdf شرح وتشغيل الجهاز باللغة الأنجليزية لأن الجهاز لدي مع جهاز Gps 500 وعندي كتيبات 500 و لكن للاسف فقدنا ملفات و كتيبات 1200 فإذا كان بالإمكان إرفاقها أكون لك من الشاكرين.*​


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (24 أبريل 2012)

نتمنى على المشتركين ان يكون الشرح خاص بجهاز gps 1200 من شركة لايكا مع العمل على البرنامج الخاص بة ونكون شاكرين


----------

